# Project planning and control, process guide



## emofleh (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Dears,
The attached is a summary article about a process guide for planning and control.

Best Wishes


----------



## mustafasas (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## emofleh (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mustafasas قال:


> مشكور جدا


 
العفو يا درش وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## بن دحمان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hany salem (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور *


----------



## احمدهارون (2 نوفمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## emofleh (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بن دحمان قال:


> Thanksssssssssssssss


 you are welcom brother


----------



## emofleh (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mohammedsharaby قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جميعا انشاء الله وآمل ان تكون مفيدة للجميع


----------



## emofleh (4 نوفمبر 2010)

hany salem قال:


> *مشكور *


 
العفو وبالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (4 نوفمبر 2010)

احمدهارون قال:


> many thanks


 
Any time bro


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه وهكذا عودتنا دائما 
ودمتم في طاعة


----------



## emofleh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه وهكذا عودتنا دائما
> ودمتم في طاعة


 
شكرا لك عزيزي م محمد واتمنى ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## nofal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EYE1 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لك موصول


----------



## emofleh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جميعا انشاء الله وآمل ان تكون مفيده


----------



## emofleh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

eye1 قال:


> الشكر لك موصول


 
العفو وآمل ان تكون مفيده


----------



## The friend (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## المدير الطموح (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## emofleh (18 نوفمبر 2010)

any time bro


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخى الحبيب


----------



## emofleh (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير اخى الحبيب


 
جميعا انشاء الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## shaaili (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر عزيز المهندس


----------



## emofleh (20 نوفمبر 2010)

shaaili قال:


> الف شكر عزيز المهندس


 
آمل ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## يسرى191 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ملخص ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم دائما مشاركاتك تدل على علمك 
أبدى اعجابى بتنظيمك للعرض 
وادعود لك بمزيد من التقدم 
تحياتى


----------



## emofleh (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي خالد على تقييمك المميز للموضوع 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emofleh (1 ديسمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
وفيكم وآمل ان تجد القبول لديكم


----------



## ugaret (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله بك أخي.*
مشاركة ممتازة.


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

